# PHP mit IIS 7.0 auf Vista



## sadi (8. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich es mir nun angetan und habe Windows Vista testweise installiert. Nun möchte ich gerne IIS nutzen. Unter Vista ist das ja in der Version 7.0 enthalten. In IIS 6.0 konnte man noch den ISAPI Filter einstellen, um PHP zum Laufen zu bringen. In der neuen Version sieht nun alles anders aus. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich PHP mit IIS 7.0 zum Laufen bringen kann?

Gruß

Sascha


----------

